# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  Scaffolding

## mohsenshahab

سلام 
تا اونجا که من فهمیدم    *Scaffolding* میتونه قابلیت ادیت دیلیت رو برای ما فراهم کنه
اما سوال من اینه که میشه این قابلیت رو سفارشی کرد.
مثلا به جای اینکه نام یک مطلب رو نشون بده تاریخ رو نشون بده
یا مثلا عکس اون مطلب رو نشون بده

----------


## mohsenshahab

دوستان کسی در این مورد منو راهنمایی نمیکنه

----------


## reza_22

چرا عزیز میشه این ابزار رو سفارشی هم کرد. شما میتونی فایل های مربوطه رو در فولدر system/scaffolding مشاهده کنید.
اگه مشکل دیگه ایی داشتی بپرس. من چند وقتی هست که دارم با این فریم ورک کار میکنم و دارم یک سیستم cms قوی باهاش میسازم.

----------

